# Hello tandem riders



## Matthames (30 May 2010)

Just a shout out for any tandem riders who might be on here who are attending the national rally. Gave you all a cheery wave and a nod as I was going in the opposite direction on the road between the seven sisters country park and Alfriston. I was the rider on the Marin with front and rear racks wearing lycra shorts and a red vest.


----------

